# Iridium Browser



## fernandel (Nov 18, 2016)

Is it possible to port a web browser Iridium, please?
https://iridiumbrowser.de/
Thank you.


----------



## sidetone (Nov 18, 2016)

Would it work to copy www/chromium's Makefile into a custom directory, and make changes according to the porter's handbook for iridium as a basis for a maintainer to use? Considering, it is based on Chromium.

Chromium works very well, but it has privacy issues used for marketing.

* Edit - That's a good find. Good suggestion. I guess, no one person should take credit for finding it, because many people find it, and that is often noticed later on.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 18, 2016)

sidetone said:


> Would it work to copy www/chromium's Makefile into a custom directory, and make changes according to the porter's handbook for iridium as a basis for a maintainer to use? Considering, it is based on Chromium.
> 
> That's a good find. Chromium works very well, but it has privacy issues used for marketing.


It was found by the member kpedersen:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/22761/page-3


----------



## sidetone (Nov 21, 2016)

Here's how I started, so far, I copied www/chromium's Makefile to any custom directory [such as under your home folder or otherwise]. Then I replaced the top part with this:


```
# Created by:
# $FreeBSD: head/www/

PORTNAME=   iridium-browser
PORTVERSION=   54.0
CATEGORIES=   www
MASTER_SITES=    https://downloads.iridiumbrowser.de/source/

MAINTAINER=    none
COMMENT=   Privacy oriented web browser based on Chromium

LICENSE_COMB=   multi

BROKEN_FreeBSD_9=does not patch
```

After this, everything else stayed the same.

Then `rehash`, and try `make makesum`, `make`, `make install`. I don't know how this will work out so far, and what error messages are to pop up, but it's a start. It's going to take some troubleshooting, after this.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 25, 2016)

I guess that's possible 

https://github.com/iridium-browser/iridium-browser/issues/47


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 16, 2017)

Is there any possibility to just add an iridium option/knob to the default chromium port?


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> Is there any possibility to just add an iridium option/knob to the default chromium port?



No, I don't think this is going to happen. In any case, if someone try to port iridium browser to FreeBSD, it *must* be a new port.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 22, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, iridium browser has been ported to FreeBSD.

I pretend to push the commit into the ports tree, after test it on all our supported releases.

https://github.com/cpu82/iridium


----------



## Beastie (Feb 23, 2017)

I was looking at the files directory. So that's what it takes to port a Chromium-based browser?! Good Lord!

Well congratulations, cpm@!!!


----------



## fernandel (Feb 24, 2017)

panopticlick.com


cpm@ said:


> In case anyone is interested, iridium browser has been ported to FreeBSD.
> 
> I pretend to push the commit into the ports tree, after test it on all our supported releases.
> 
> https://github.com/cpu82/iridium



Thank you for the great work. I built it, installed without problems. It works very good, fast but I never been Chromium user and I will see.

I like it and on panopticlick.com I got almost identical result as Firefox on both with ScritpBlock disabled.


----------



## kafka0 (Feb 24, 2017)

Beastie said:


> I was looking at the files directory. So that's what it takes to port a Chromium-based browser?! Good Lord!
> 
> Well congratulations, cpm@!!!



Tremendous achievement!


----------



## ds6 (Mar 11, 2017)

cpm@ said:


> In case anyone is interested


holy yes, thank you
compiling as I post

EDIT: been using it for a while and there seems to be no issues; runs just as well as www/chromium.


----------



## fernandel (Apr 29, 2017)

Today I updated Iridium to 58.0 version and I feel more safe with my second browser .


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 30, 2017)

www/iridium has been committed.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/changeset/ports/439777


----------

